# new to aquariums have a 55gal



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

hi my name is bobbby i have a 55gallon tank and i want to get a fish that will get big but not outgrow this tank what should i get


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a 55 gal tank with an Oscar as my main occupant. :fish5:


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

It all depends on what kind of tank you want to have. Community, agressive, koi, cichlid, planted.... The list goes on so it all depends on whats your tastes and desires are. You can do alot with a 55 gallon tank. So let us know what your interests are and we can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

i was thinking about a catfish that gets about a foot the fish store here told me to get a red tail cat and that when he gets to big they will buy him back for store credit he said they have people every day with very large taks that want large fish now they dont want to wait for them to grow he also recommended a tiger shovelnose


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

Gauramis!!! they'll get a pretty nice size but shouldn't get big enough to out grow your tank  and they come in all sorts of shapes and sizes! and you'll love their cute little arms  (so i like to call them) i <3 their cute little arms


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

What kind of set up are you looking for? What type of fish? Fresh or salt water? I love a planted aquariums.


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

freshwater and im saving now so i will be able to get a big tank in like 6 months ill have about 600 saved so i should be able to get a pretty nice size tank. what are Gauramis are they the ones that look like they walk on the bottom


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

No they are not. If you got this much saved up so far. You should be able to get a sweet and big aquarium now. Do you want new or a used one.


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

idk prob new but if i find a nice used i would get it


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I got my 75 gallon used. I got it for $80.00. It can with 2 filters, battery backup system, light and a whole lot of things. What state are you in? I live in MI.


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

Fl


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

Just added a silver catshark and 2 placos


----------

